# EPS’ New Years' Superball Competition



## EduPrado (Dec 25, 2021)

To enter our *New Years Superball Competition* simply compose an original piece of music between 0:50-1:30 minutes long. Use *ONLY* the sounds from our new sample library *Tom Superball*, get creative and feel free to go crazy and use as much sound processing as wanted.

Please upload your composition on Soundcloud and then send us the link to [email protected] BEFORE 23:59 (GMT) on the 7th of January 2022. The winners will be announced on the 14th of January.

Also, feel free to share your tracks here so everyone can hear them!

The most creative works will be featured on EPS' SoundCloud playlist, and five selected participants will receive our *Extended Mandolin + Sake Bottle* as a gift.










Tom Superball


157 MB | Long, Medium, Short and Evolutions | Vintage Cassette | Full Kontakt 5.8 or above Included in our Texture Bundle The Tom Superball is a creative sound-design library, part of a series of extended percussion sample libraries. It consists of a beautifully sampled tom-tom played with a...




sounds.eduprado.com





Merry Composing. Have a ball!

Edu and Jan


----------



## pranic (Dec 25, 2021)

This will be an interesting challenge! Interested to see what folks come up with!


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey there 

I have been working on a track with only Tom Superball, I'll submit it 

I've used basically no external effects, but is EQing acceptable?


----------



## EduPrado (Dec 31, 2021)

Hi Mikro, that's great!
Sure, feel free to use EQ or any other effects you might need that are not built into the instrument!
looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## EduPrado (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey Everbody!

Here's a new track using only TOM SUPERBALL for inspiration!

Looking forward to hearing more superball creations!


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey there 

Here's my entry!




Cheers


----------



## EduPrado (Jan 4, 2022)

Mikro93 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Here's my entry!
> 
> ...



Hi Mikro, amazing track, love it! 

Thanks so much for participating and sharing it here.


----------



## parapentep70 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi you all, here is my entry. I used only Tom's Superball, DAW limiter, EQ and 3 free effects (Valhalla free reverbs and Izotope Trash). This challenge is pure fun and a good opportunity to learn.


----------



## EduPrado (Jan 14, 2022)

The New Years' Superball Competition results are here!

Firstly we want to thank all the participants who sent us their fantastic tracks using our Tom Superball library!

It's been amazing to hear all the different approaches, the incredible creativity, and how great and diverse the compositions were, even though using the same instrument.

Congratulations to everyone! We were really impressed with the results!
The selected composers will be contacted by email with a special Sake Bottle + Extended Mandolin gift:

Luis de la Torre Vega
Jeffrey Joy
God Ton (Mattias)
Pierre-Augustin Vallin
Eto (P.P.P.)
Bob Allen

On top of that, 7 compositions were chosen to be featured in our Tom Superball Playlist, you can check them out here:


----------



## Mikro93 (Jan 14, 2022)

EduPrado said:


> The New Years' Superball Competition results are here!
> 
> Firstly we want to thank all the participants who sent us their fantastic tracks using our Tom Superball library!
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! I'm very happy to have been selected 

I play the mandolin, so I'm delighted to get to experiment with the Extended Mandolin, that has been on my radar for a while 

Cheers!


----------



## parapentep70 (Jan 14, 2022)

EduPrado said:


> The New Years' Superball Competition results are here!
> 
> Firstly we want to thank all the participants who sent us their fantastic tracks using our Tom Superball library!
> 
> ...



Wow! Totally unexpected! Thank you very much for this opportunity. I am very happy. And it has been a very good to learn how important is to finish projects on time, no matter if they are smaller or larger. I am also a mandolin player so I am really glad. Thanks!


----------



## BAllen (Jan 14, 2022)

How exciting! I, too, am very thankful for the opportunity and happy to be one of the winners (very generous of you ). I've had a lot of fun with the Tom Superball and have worked it into several tracks. I'm looking forward to trying out the sake bottle and extended mandolin libraries.


----------

